# Ratty flirting :)



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I have moved the cage of my new boy Alphie so he is rather close to my two existing girls (after QT). I think he is so excited to meet them as it seems to me hes never been with another rat since a baby (hes a rescue) and my girls are really flirting with him. ive been sitting here watching them for ages its really funny. 
Its hard to explain but its like theyre showing off, climbing up the bars and showing him their bits and bobs, playing more and squeeking then looking over at his cage, like they want his attention  making me giggle


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

yes, theyre not very lady like are they our female ratty friends? lol


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

My girls show no interest really in Gingerale, but he makes strange little vocalizations when he notices them.


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

haha. I love this post!  
My first pair of girls were from Petco. And when I got one, I noticed she had escaped into the boy side of the cage! She was such a flirt< luckily when we got her home she hadnt done more than flirting. Hahaha.
My boys love to flirt with people who come over, especially my guy friends, Hanks will sit on their shoulders and lick at their ears. Hahahaha


----------



## Butterfly_HyJynx (Mar 14, 2010)

My girl Noodle used to be a horrible flirt, but now that she's gotten older she's decided that kind of behavior is quite unladylike and won't even look at my boys when they come to visit. She'll even squeal at them to try to frighten them off. This from a girl who used to spider-walk upside-down on the ceiling of her cage to sniff at the boys sitting on top of her house!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

haha my girl Molly loooovesss my boyfriend something awful, he was there when i first got her and she was just all over him and wasnt even interested in me or my mum, she loves us now but whenever hes round shes just goes a little nuts. its a shame he allergic  
Thats funny about your boys flirting with men, because my boys didnt like men very much, especially Moscow, he was such a mummys boy if ever you put him on a mans lap he would run straight back to me or my mum, we always said its because the men were bigger than him and he was the akpha rat, maybe he felt threatened. My new guy alphie did jump on my dads shoulder and wash his face the other day tho heehee


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

ema-leigh said:


> Haha my boyfriend constantly get attacked by all my ratties, and he lets them do it. He plays videos games whilst having a rattie on his head grooming him, one on his shoulder trying to be a rodentist and one on his other shoulder cleaning his ears for him. I think they have learned that he just sits there and lets them do it, Ive told him not too - he just get so into his video games he barely notices lol.


I'm afraid when I get my rats that my bf will do that x.x He's such a hardcore gamer *facepalm*


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

hahaha my one boy hates everyone excited me though. he will run away from anyone and come back to his mommy. he loves to just cuddle in my shirt.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

RMHmommy said:


> hahaha my one boy hates everyone excited me though. he will run away from anyone and come back to his mommy. he loves to just cuddle in my shirt.


Yep, My Moscow was just like that, he liked my mum, but no one else apart from us, my dad had to look after them a few times and always said he was a grumpy so and so coz he wouldnt go near my dad lol
he used to get the right hump if I went away.
To me he was the sweetest of all so i used to try to get him out to persuade people (or just show people) how lovely my rats were, but he would always run away from them lol


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

This topic is too cute 
ive not witnesed the flirting between rattles, as its always been boys or girls for me.
But definately, when it comes to humans- Rats love my partner too  but i always get the ratty cuddles when he's on the 360....


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I've definitely seen my little boys, Dash and Timothy, flirting with my older female, Duchess, through the bars of their cage.
She'll be sitting there eating, and they skitter up and leap onto the bars, squeaking up a storm trying to get her attention.
They've even tried to reach for her, but their cage is just a bit too far apart for that.


----------

